# La loupe ou la sélection...



## stéphane83 (21 Octobre 2011)

Salut,
Je n'arrive pas à comprendre le fonctionnement qui active la loupe ou la sélection de texte.
En effet, lorsque je suis sur une page ( par exemple Mac génération  ) lorsque j'applique mon doigt sur une partie d'un texte et bien soit la loupe apparaît, ou soit la sélection.
Je ne comprends pas qu'elle est la technique précise pour activer l'un où l'autre.
J'en profite aussi pour vous demander lorsque je rédige une phrase comment ne pas valider ce que la correction auto propose...
Par avance, merci.


----------



## stéphane83 (22 Octobre 2011)

Ibaby a dit:


> Salut,
> 
> Pour activer la loupe, tu dois appuyer sur une zone de texte, sans relâcher la pression de ton doigt. Alors tu peux naviguer avec la loupe où tu veux.
> 
> ...



Oui merci, c'est dommage qu'il n'y ait pas une commande du clavier pour annuler la correction.


----------

